# Cans



## Uncola (May 18, 2013)

I was just wondering how many of you bottle collectors also collect old cans. I am just beginning to. I'm starting because I think it would complement my bottle collection.
 -mods, please move to the general chat forum!-


----------



## hemihampton (May 19, 2013)

I have thousands & thousands of old beer & soda cans. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 19, 2013)

Another pic.


----------



## Uncola (May 19, 2013)

Cool! I would really like to see a really old 7-up can. Do you have one?


----------



## hemihampton (May 19, 2013)

Heres a Pic of 3 different 7-UP's. Might have a extra if Interested? LEON.


----------



## Uncola (May 23, 2013)

Sure, I'd be interested. I just got an old can off eBay and was wondering if there is a way to clean them? This one is from the 70s I think so there's about 40 years worth of black spots on it. Other than that it's in good condition.


----------



## hemihampton (May 24, 2013)

I use Oxalic Acid to clean LEON.


----------



## tftfan (May 24, 2013)

SAY.....those are some nice CANS ! [] nice collection !


> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> Heres a Pic of 3 different 7-UP's. Might have a extra if Interested? LEON.


----------



## cajabilly (Jun 19, 2013)

I found an old Lard can. Any value to that?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't know? Possibly. Post a pic. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Jun 20, 2013)

i often find old beer and pop cans but since they've been outdoors so long there usually not in good enough condition to keep or really common ones anyways . i did find a park last year that had alot of old cans and had never really ever been cleaned  by litter pickups over the years , a public lookout where tourist look at lake and below it was a stand of hemlock trees and rocks and alot of broken bottles and lots old cans but nothing of any real value but basically anything lets say coca cola produced from 50's - now i found there was a bit of everything but nothing in good condition


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 20, 2013)

I can fix rusted dented cans so even those can be worth something if rare. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 20, 2013)

After pic. LEON.


----------



## dewdog (Jun 20, 2013)

Now that's impressive...........


----------



## Uncola (Sep 20, 2017)

This is the can I got from eBay a few years ago. It's been in excellent condition ever since I got it. I also went searching and found a bottle with the same 7-up logo on it. I haven't been as active on here ever since my local flea market closed last December so I haven't been actively adding to my bottle (and can) collection. I had realized that the Cherry 7-up logo can has changed, so I kept the last one I had of the old logo on it.


----------

